# Wrong grass catcher attachement



## Zap (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello folks,

I'm a Newbie, so bear with me.

This past winter I bought a Craftsman Tractor 19HP 42” Turn Tight® Automatic Riding Mower – Non CA - Item# 07120381000 KSN# 6573153 UPC: 085388590190.

I bought the snow thrower attachment and used it quite a bit this winter.

At the time of purchase (December 2014) I also bought the "42–46 In. Cut 2-Bin Bagger" Item# 07124019000 KSN# 1839886 UPC: 037049946617 Which was shown on the SAME page as the tractor. I haven't needed to use it until now, and guess what? It's NOT the right model to fit, despite the tractor deck being 42" & it being featured on the tractor page as an accessory.

Sears says I'm SOL (S*** out of luck) and they won't take it back! So angry.

Anyway, the biggest issue with the accessory is that there are not mounting brackets on the tractor frame, and the bolt on brackets don't have the pre-drilled holes in the frame to attach it. I'm wondering if I can or even should attempt to drill into the rear bracket of the tractor and bolt on the piece. I don't know exactly where this should be done, and if the hose piece coming off the deck will fit.

Is this a fools errand to try to make this thing work?

Thanks!


----------

